
IBM sues Zillow, accuses real estate giant of building features using IBM tech - uptown
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/ibm-sues-zillow-accuses-real-estate-giant-building-key-features-using-big-blues-tech/
======
riazrizvi
Sad that the patent system has been so corrupted that obvious UI designs are
patented and defensible in court. From the descriptions of a couple of the
patents these don’t describe intellectual property, that an inventor worked
hard to discover. Rather they are legalese tricks that make obvious
improvements that belong in intellectual commons, appear to belong to a single
entity. IBM is behaving like an enterprise parasite.

